# German Ev Conversion Book: Bauplan Elektroauto



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

I enjoyed trying to read the description in German - I studied it in Junior High and College and my father was German, but I've forgotten much of it. However, it may help to read more - it seems well written.

I also visited your website and enjoyed reading some of the "Sad Story" about "Who Killed the Electric Car":
http://bauplan-elektroauto.de/evgeschichte/

Vielen Gluck mit deinem Buch! (I hope I got that right )


----------

